# Anyone been to Curacao lately? Best timeshares to tour or hang out in?



## Carol C (Aug 22, 2009)

I rarely see folks post about Curacao. Reviews are spotty. But there seems to be a push by their tourist board to get more visitors. I'd never go to Aruba personally after what happened to Natalie Holloway. But Bonaire and Curacao still interest me, especially since they say these islands are outside the hurricane belt. So...anyone on TUG who's been to Curacao lately who'd care to share some of the flavor, best timeshares, best places to visit and eat and tour, etc? TIA!


----------



## Judy (Aug 22, 2009)

I was in Curacao last September.  If you read my review of the Sea Aquarium, you already know that I wasn't thrilled with it. I'd been there before on a cruise and liked the cute downtown, but the rest of the island is much different - a lot of traffic for one thing.  But mostly I was disappointed because I'd gone to Curacao for the diving and was comparing it with Bonaire.  If you're a diver or snorkeler, I strongly recommend Bonaire over Curacao.  But if you aren't, I think you'll find more to do on Curacao.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Aug 22, 2009)

We stayed at the Royal Sea Aquarium in June/July and loved it. We had a much better experience than Judy, no problems with our unit. Our main objective for this trip was the shore diving which we thoroughly enjoyed.
We didn't do any organized tours so I can't really comment on activities and tours.
I would highly reccommend RSA and would return again. 
Judy - we haven't been to Bonaire but want to go, especillay if the diving is even better! Wish there were more timeshares there!


----------



## Judy (Aug 24, 2009)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> Judy - we haven't been to Bonaire but want to go, especillay if the diving is even better! Wish there were more timeshares there!


There are several weeks at Buddy Dive available through RCI rentals right now.  I have reason to believe that they were owner deposits that RCI skimmed off.  RCI's system seems to be to lower the cost of rentals at Buddy as the dates get closer.  Then if they don't rent, to move them into the exchange pool.  So if you want to get a week in Bonaire.  Keep searching RCI every day.  Something you can use will likely come up sooner or later.


----------



## wilma (Aug 24, 2009)

Carol, as we have discussed I am a big fan of Kura Hulanda Beach Resort in Westpunt-trades through II. The beach diving near Westpunt (at the top of the island) is great and the resort is wonderful--check out all of the great things on Tripadvisor. Easy beach diving at the on site dive shop, just walk down the wooden pier and jump in the water to dive the house reef (Alice in Wonderland). I didn't care for the Royal Sea Aquarium resort, it seemed crowded and not nearly as nice of a beach as Kura Hulanda.


----------



## Eric (Aug 25, 2009)

You mean because someone died ? I am pretty sure people have died or been killed where you live. If it's the goverment, who do you think runs Curacao ?





Carol C said:


> I'd never go to Aruba personally after what happened to Natalie Holloway. But Bonaire and Curacao still interest me, TIA!


----------



## soob (Aug 27, 2009)

*Kura Hulanda  August 2008*

My family and I (2 adults and 2 Kids) stayed Curacao in August 2008. We also stayed on Aruba. I preferred Curacao over Aruba as it has not been ruined with tourism and we stayed at the Kura Hulanda lodge in Westpunt. It was well worth the long drive from the town and was the best resort I have ever stayed in with fantastic views, beach and pool area. Snorkelling there was brilliant and we found we didnt want to travel to the town much, there are a couple of excellent restaurants in Westpunt plus the one on site. The Kura Hulanda is pricey but you get what you pay for. We were told that we could also use the parking and facillities of their sister hotel in the town so we used the pool when we went for the day and it was handy to park there but i would still choose to stay at the lodge in Westpunt. Aruba was nice and always felt safe but too busy and touristy for us.


----------



## wegottago (Sep 10, 2009)

We went to Curacao and really enjoyed it.  We stayed at the Marriott hotel (not the one in town).  The pool was nice as was the beach.  There are several beautiful beaches with great snorkeling.  I would say my daughter and I swam about 8 hours a day!  The water is crystal clear for 12' and it's not tiring because the salt keeps you boyant.  Some beaches have a dock that you can swim out to. I don't have my notes near me so I forget the names.  (one called Marie?)  The Lodge they talk about is very nice.  We had lunch up there and also swam in their pool.  No one knew if we stayed there or not.  There's a beautiful beach not far from there; something with big or large in the name because the other is named small or little.  Go to the big one.  I highly recommend WATER SHOES! and an underwater camera.

The town is cute.  I can't say I really enjoyed the food though.  Near the Renaissance hotel is a movie theater that we went to and liked.

I think the water was clearer there than Aruba if I remember but we own in Aruba and will be going back.

BTW danger can happen anywhere.  It's horrible what happended to Stephanie and it was terrible how it was handle but I also think she wasn't very smart in her actions.


----------

